# Sugar Free BBQ Sauce?



## Faarg (Jul 9, 2018)

I just started Keto but have a few racks of ribs staring at me every time I open my freezer.  Has anyone tried a sugar-free BBQ sauce?  I've heard good things about G Hughes but I can't seem to find it anywhere.  So I figured I might try making my own.  There are a lot of recipes out there and they're probably good but I have a feeling that they were put together by people that have never seen a smoker -- but need to finish a recipe book.

So I figured I'd come to the experts to see if you found any recipes that come close to the real thing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 9, 2018)

You would almost have to make your own. Most everything canned has some amount of  sugar and salt. Or they have to fill it with so many kinds of preservative that its crazy. Fresh made is good though only you can't keep very long with out preservative.

Warren


----------



## Faarg (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks.  That was one of my thoughts as well.

BTW, I grew up just outside of Annapolis and most of my family is on the Eastern Shore now.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
I'm 25 miles east of the Bay Bridge same house since I was 4 now 75.


----------



## shawnc (Jul 20, 2018)

I have also been watching carb intake and found that my homemade sauce allows me to adjust to what I am going for from sweet to spicy


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2018)

Do you have a health food or natural food store in your area. They may have something that would work out for you.

Chris


----------



## shawnc (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is one I have just finished touching up

12 oz tomato paste
1/2 C Apple cider vinegar
3 T sugar substitute (i prefer less sweet)
2 T Worcestershire sauce
2 T liquid smoke (hickery is what I have in the local store)
2 t Smoked paprika
1.5 t garlic powder
1 t onion powder
1/2 t kosher salt
1/4 t cayenne powder
1 t Chipolte powder
1 to 1.5 C water

Mix all but water together and then add 1 cup water. simmer for 20-40 minutes and add the last .5 cup water to get to desired consistency. I also have used this recipe and substitute 1/4 C bourbon or whiskey instead of all the water. I flame off the alcohol first and then mix it in. Simmer for almost 1 hr to ensure the alcohol is gone and for it to thicken up.

these numbers are approximates
50 servings
13 Cal per serving
2.7g total carb
fiber .4g
total sugar 1.8
Protien .4g
Net carb: 2.3g


----------



## Faarg (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe. I'll have to check it out.


----------

